# 03 Altima excessive engine movement



## jessebruffett (Apr 16, 2015)

I just bought an 03 altima with a 2.5l engine and manual transmission and 128k on the clock for 3k. A pretty good deal in my opinion. It isn't perfect however, there is excessive engine movement and a pop on start up and occasionally on a hard shift, especially downshifts. Im suspecting engine or trans mounts but they all look good. So question 1, aside from taking it to a shop and eyeballing it how can i test to see with one(s) are bad, and second is it going to be bad to drive it like this for a week or two? one day a week i drive 60 miles the other days i drive usually 10. Im not overly hard on my cars but i like this car and i dont want to leave the engine and trans on the road, so in the opinion of the forum can it wait a week or two or should i try and scrounge together the cash to take it to a shop monday? (tomorrow is my day i drive 60 miles to work)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll have to jack the car up; secure it with jack stands. If you have drive-up ramps, that would be better. Have someone rev the engine quickly momentarily while you're under the car observing the two motor mounts and transaxle mount for excessive movement. You can drive the car safely for a short period of time just avoid the quick revs and don't do any hard shifts, especially your downshifts.


----------



## jessebruffett (Apr 16, 2015)

When revving the engine quickly on the ground and out of fear the engine moves normally. It's only at start and hard shifts from first to second and then since the car is moving it can only be hear. But there is a disernable clunk that can be hear as well as, I've been told, a slight clunk vibration in the floor in the passenger side at these times as well. I'm a full time college student who live on campus so I'll take it to a shop Monday morning. I wish there was more I could figure out this weekend but I don't have Ramps or stands and at the dorms I can't do extensive work without getting a fine. On a note on the mounts, I examined them more closely and there appears to me no cracks or depression in the rubber, in fact they all look very new actually. Under power the engine is very smooth When accelerating and no detectable unusual vibrations. At least none to me. Is there anything else that could be doing this?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The clunk you're hearing may be due to a worn CV joint. A shop can determine if it's the left or right CV joint. If you're making left or right hand turns, is the clunking more pronounced? If so, it would be more definitive that it's a worn CV joint.


----------



## jessebruffett (Apr 16, 2015)

Nope, no noise when I turn but the clunk is definitely coming from the passenger side. When I hit small repetitive bumps in the road the clunk becomes a rumble but not bad. It sounds like a rear wheel drive solid axle car wheel hopping. This is my first fwd car.


----------



## jessebruffett (Apr 16, 2015)

I was hoping maybe a shock at first but they too feel solid and nothing suspension wise, from mark 1 eyeballing it on the ground, looks bad or worn. aside form this clunck sound this car looks and feels incredibly solid.


----------

